# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Barragem de Lucefécit 15-VIII-2012

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Ayer me acerqué a la costa portuguesa de Cascais y Cabo da Roca, e hice varias paradas en algunos embalses portugueses que aún no conocía; la primera parada, muy cerca de Badajoz, fue en el embalse de Lucefécit en la Rribeira de Lucefécit, afluente portugués del Guadiana por la derecha, que tiene una capacidad de 10 hectómetros cúbicos, y se encontraba en unos niveles bajísimos, lo que a mí me impresionó, porque la cuenca extremeña del Guadiana, y sobre todo los grandes embalses, que acostumbro a ver, tienen un buen nivel. Además, este embalse se encuentra muy cerca de Alqueva, que está también a un nivel muy alto.

Antes de subir el reportaje os copio la dirección de la página de barragens de Portugal donde viene la ficha de este embalse:

http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...fecitficha.htm

Y, para mayor facilidad, aquí tenéis la ficha (está en portugués, pero con un poco de buena voluntad creo que podréis entenderla):

BARRAGEM DE LUCEFECIT 

UTILIZAÇÕES - Rega

LOCALIZAÇÃO 	
Distrito - Évora
Concelho - Alandroal
Bacia Hidrográfica - Guadiana
Linha de Água - Ribeira de Lucefécit 	


DADOS GERAIS
Promotor - Junta de Agricultores do Lucefécit
Dono de Obra (RSB) - Junta de Agricultores do Lucefécit
Projectista - APAGEL
Construtor - Mota & Companhia, Lda
Ano de Projecto - 1982
Ano de Conclusão - 1982

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS 	
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 257 km2
Precipitação média anual - 665 mm
Caudal de cheia - 700 m3/s

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 257 km2
Precipitação média anual - 665 mm
Caudal de cheia - 700 m3/s
Área inundada ao NPA - 1690 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 10225 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 9000 x 1000m3
Volume morto - 1225 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 182 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 183 m

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM 	
Aterro - Terra zonada
Altura acima da fundação - 23 m
Cota do coroamento - 185 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 285 m
Largura do coroamento - 8 m
Volume de aterro - 300 x 1000 m3 	

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS
Localização - Margem esquerda
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Canal de encosta
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 2 x m
Comportas - 2 comportas sector
Caudal máximo descarregado - 390 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Ressalto

DESCARGA DE FUNDO 	
Localização - Margem esquerda
Tipo - Em conduta sob o aterro
Secção da conduta - d 1,5 m
Caudal máximo - 15 m3/s
Controlo a montante - Comporta plana
Controlo a jusante - Válvula de jacto oco

A continuación, los diseños, tomados de esa misma dirección web:


Planta


Alzado


Vista lateral
En el siguiente mensaje os subiré mis fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Llegué al embalse por la carretera que va de Alandroal a Terena, encontrándose el barragem muy cerca de esta última localidad, calculo que a unos 60 kilómetros de Badajoz. Se trata de una presa de materiales sueltos, con un dique del collado, también de materiales sueltos, a la derecha de la presa, y los aliviaderos a la izquierda. Hecha esta presentación, empiezo con las imágenes, comenzando por la exigua cartelería:





Aparqué en la margen derecha, y di un paseo por la coronación, empezando por la parte que da al embalse:









En ésta, se ve al fondo la localidad de Terena y su castillo:



Al llegar a la izquierda nos encontramos con los aliviaderos:





Continúo en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Segunda serie de fotos, continuando con los aliviaderos:











Comenzamos el regreso, ahora por la parte de río abajo:









Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Las últimas, en la misma zona:



En ésta, desde la presa, se ve en el centro el dique del collado, y al fondo el castillo de Terena.



Dique del collado y castillo:



Al pasar por el pueblo le tomé esta foto al castillo:



Y ya de camino hacia mi siguiente parada pasé por dos localidades que me recordaron a nuestro foro, una se llama Foros da agua (creo) y otra Foros da Fonte Seca:



Como habéis visto, el día no acompañó, ya que estuvo chispeando toda la mañana, lo que unido a que olvidé poner el estabilizador en la cámara y llevaba la cámara en la derecha y el paraguas en la izquierda fue en detrimento de las imàgenes.

Esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El embalse está más seco que un bocadillo de polvorones  :Frown: 

A ver si es verdad esos modelos que marcan píxeles verdes y azules y al menos se recuperan algo.

----------


## REEGE

Eso que dice F. Lázaro digo yo... que lástima de ver un embalse así, si ni le llega el agua a las tomas de la torre!!!!!!
Y ese aliviadero con esas malas hierbas, que parece no ha visto un desembalse hace muuuucchhhooooo tiempo.
Necesitamos agua ya!!!

----------

